# New Gold DTPK...However...



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

...his pectorals seem to be impaired and severely damaged. The scales on his head and one on his side are damaged as well, along with a small piece of dorsal missing. In fact, his damaged pectorals seem to be hindering his swimming ability...soo...

*CALLING OLDFISHLADY AND MRVAMPIRE
*
**WARNING PIC HEAVY**


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, he's pretty! Can he make it to the top for air?


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Aww, he's pretty! Can he make it to the top for air?


Very, very slowly. He has to angle himself in a direct and vertical angle to make it. Sometimes he takes several breaths in a row. His gills are straining and he's breathing quite rapidly. I may need to lower the water level for him, but I don't wanna freak him out even more. At least his gills are better looking than when he was in the little baggie about 5 hours ago...

RANT: USPS was supposed to drop him off at my door..they shoved him in my cold mailbox! Poor guy...he had a heat packet, but he was still chilly. I'm p*ssed...and already complaining to their customer service.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd say lower the water level significantly if he is having a hard time swimming for air, or put him in a shallow qt tank for the time being


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

sjones said:


> I'd say lower the water level significantly if he is having a hard time swimming for air, or put him in a shallow qt tank for the time being


Noted. Lowering the water level right now...the tank is technically a temporary tank anyway until I get the seller from craigslist to sell me a very lovely 4.5 gallon cube tank (glass 10x10x10 inches) on the third.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe he'll improve once he gets settled in. Poor thing! Well, he's got a good home, now. Stupid USPS!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Linda shipped correct? Hmmm I wonder what it could be...I doubt it was heat...she lines her boxes with foil backed styrofoam to reflect the heat and places the fish bags in a black garbage bag to absord heat.

Maybe he's just stressed from shipment. Add some IAL and keep him in the dark.

Changing shipping method...all winter shipments must be picked up at the Post Office.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Linda shipped correct? Hmmm I wonder what it could be...I doubt it was heat...she lines her boxes with foil backed styrofoam to reflect the heat and places the fish bags in a black garbage bag to absord heat.
> 
> Maybe he's just stressed from shipment. Add some IAL and keep him in the dark.
> 
> Changing shipping method...all winter shipments must be picked up at the Post Office.


Actually Julie sent him yesterday and he arrived today. She didn't notice anything, so I bet USPS hurt him. -_- lazy people...my mail box is less than 1 minute away, and less than 10 seconds away by truck...is it too difficult to make someone sign for such an important package?! :evil: Raised the temperature of my heater to about 80ºF and lowered the water level to 4 inches so he can have an easier time to get air.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Tsuhei said:


> Actually Julie sent him yesterday and he arrived today. She didn't notice anything, so I bet USPS hurt him. -_- lazy people...my mail box is less than 1 minute away, and less than 10 seconds away by truck...is it too difficult to make someone sign for such an important package?! :evil: Raised the temperature of my heater to about 80ºF and lowered the water level to 4 inches so he can have an easier time to get air.


 Tell me exactly how she packed him (in detail por favor). This isn't the first time I've heard people having issues with her. Bad packing + USPS = sick or dead fish


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Tell me exactly how she packed him (in detail por favor). This isn't the first time I've heard people having issues with her. Bad packing + USPS = sick or dead fish


Well she used a styrofoam box filled with more bits of styrofoam and a heat pack in one corner, and the betta in a diagonal corner, double bagged and wrapped in newspaper. The water level was 1/3 to 1/2 of the bag. I've never had a problem with her, either...but USPS practically stuffed him into my mail box. It was probably their poor handling with the poor little guy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Tsuhei said:


> Well she used a styrofoam box filled with more bits of styrofoam and a heat pack in one corner, and the betta in a diagonal corner, double bagged and wrapped in newspaper. The water level was 1/3 to 1/2 of the bag. I've never had a problem with her, either...but USPS practically stuffed him into my mail box. It was probably their poor handling with the poor little guy.


 Hmm...was he packed tightly? Any movement is bad during shipping.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Hmm...was he packed tightly? Any movement is bad during shipping.


Actually, not really...the bag might have wiggled around a little, but it didn't have much space to go. There was only three or four rather thin, small strips of styrofoam...maybe 1/4 inch thick, two-three pieces about 2'' by 2.5'' and one bigger one about 3'' by 4''


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's gonna cause a lot of stress. The box gets jostled and slammed during shipment. I think he's just stressed out. Just keep him warm, in the dark, and in shallow water.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to be placing IAL in there soon...I think I'm going to use a full 8'' one to make it super dark >.< 

What I wanna know is....will his pectorals ever get better? the one on his right side is like...curling under itself..and they both look kinda bruised.. and will his scales heal / be replaced? :-?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Sheeesshhh what a ride threw the postal service that was for him...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Luckily I've never had any problems with shipping fish.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, will his pectoral fins return to normal? They look pretty crummy and damaged right now.. :-(


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Tsuhei said:


> Well, will his pectoral fins return to normal? They look pretty crummy and damaged right now.. :-(


My bad, I'm terrible at betta anatomy. His ventral/pelvic fins**...will they ever be normal again?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think with some tlc and over time he'll improve. I think he'll improve with warm, clean water.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What DQ said. They'll grow back in a few weeks.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

This has to be one of the most difficult bettas I have ever had...

I have successfully fed him twice - once yesterday and barely today.

Yesterday I fed him 3 pellets...it took 20 minutes.

Today, I fed him 2 pellets and one bloodworm...it took half an hour. 

He seems to ignore and refuse food...even bloodworms...it took about 5 minutes to choke a small one down. -_-

It also appears that he is bloating from such a minimal amount of food...scales aren't sticking up...I properly acclimated him..has an IAL in his water...parameters are relatively close to that of his shipping water..

So he has:

1. a scale missing from his side
2. scales missing from his head
3. both ventral fins are damaged, bruised, and curled
4. dorsal has a 1mm chunk out of the edge
5. bloating
6. looks like possible popeye coming up
7. it appears that he is WILD. He acts like a wild fish...darts away from people and whatnot..refuses food I'm feeding...floating or with forceps. His demeanor is wild...yet curious...approaches my finger, pauses, and DARTS away. It is apparent that there has been little human interaction...

This is driving me nuts...I contacted the seller and all he said to me was "he needs to be at 82.3ºF" without another word. I'm extremely unhappy with this. -_-

EDIT: I also requested more pictures about a week before he was shipped. He kept saying he would send some but never, ever did (very fishy..the picture he sent me wasn't completely showing his body, so it was only logical for me to ask for more, right?). In fact, he changed transhippers on my three times. I don't think I will ever buy from this guy again...this is ridiculous.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Hopefully he'll perk up with some proper care-he is really cute.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Who was the seller? Thats extremely helpful (sense the sarcasm?).


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Who was the seller? Thats extremely helpful (sense the sarcasm?).


Somnuk9999 from Aquabid. I've never heard anything negative about this seller...so I dunno. :|


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about all the trouble you've had. Maybe he just needs a few extra days to settle down.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww Cute!
I hope he get's better soon!


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Update: Yes, he has popeye...in both eyes. The eyes have gotten slightly bigger confirming my suspicions...I will be treating him for the next few days...I am extremely disappointed with the seller..never going to buy from him again..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gosh I'm sorry about your problems, ive been stalking the thread lol, but i am disappointed in the seller and ups really must people be this stupid. Gorgeous little fella though rooting for him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You're gonna have to watch the Thai breeders....I personally buy from Chaba but I own a pair from Ploybettas...both are good. I also wouldn't use Julie again...I've heard bad things about her. The best are Linda and Jen.


----------

